# "Sit"!



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Alfie and Dexter learning to sit!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What good boys! My daughter taught mine lots of tricks at that age, they loved learning and were so keen to please!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

tessybear said:


> What good boys! My daughter taught mine lots of tricks at that age, they loved learning and were so keen to please!


We've started doing sit and holding their paw out but have had to up the treat stakes to dried beef heart to keep them focused!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine did high five, high ten, dance, roll over, play dead , lie down and go to bed. They will still do them when my daughter likes to show them off to her friends! They have never been too good on heel and don't jump up though!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are so gorgeous, lovely picture, getting mine to sit together for a picture has never seemed to happen ones always off  So very clever boys.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute little babies and so smart!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

What little cuties!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think these two should inherit the 'OMG!' 'They're So Cute!' names now. Adorable and so smart! Which one sits first?


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I think these two should inherit the 'OMG!' 'They're So Cute!' names now. Adorable and so smart! Which one sits first?


Always Dexter (the youngest by a week) but Alfie quickly picks up!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Alfie is just waiting til he has your full attention  
Your boys are both lovely, but it is your black beauty who has my heart.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Alfie is just waiting til he has your full attention
> Your boys are both lovely, but it is your black beauty who has my heart.


I agree.. His face melts my heart.. That little snout! I don't usually favour the black beauties! He's gorgeous!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Alfie is just waiting til he has your full attention
> Your boys are both lovely, but it is your black beauty who has my heart.


Its funny but he has the most expressive face! He looks at you and his big brown eyes are to-die-for.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Always Dexter (the youngest by a week) but Alfie quickly picks up!


Yes, Dexter is always first...Alfie knows what he's supposed to do, but he's so excitable, and its like he's got ants in his pants, he tries so hard to sit still but just can't help himself from jumping around all over the place, its so sweet!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They sound so cute together.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely a double dose of cuteness! love those faces, Alfie has such a cute chunky muzzle.


----------

